# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  what is one to do when you get the dive jones ? go to saba this will be my 3rd trip,leave in 2 weeks with mt daughter, serious diving cool island and they take dollars, diving is therapy!! and more fu

## nnoska

what is one to do when you get the dive jones ? go to saba this will be my 3rd trip,leave in 2 weeks with mt daughter, serious diving cool island and they take dollars, diving is therapy!! and more fun than a therapist!!

----------


## Voosh

Amen. Please post pix. Saba is cool.

For those who have not been there or flown in   ...   





Next best place after St. Barts. I miss those Wednesday flights from SBH to SBA. For the flyers: St. Barts (SBH/TFFJ), Saba (SBA/TNCS.)

Nitrox this time?

----------


## KevinS

Should we get a side bet started?  Can Eric spend all of the time on Saba that he planned, or will SBH lure him away?

Have fun, whichever island you end up on!

----------


## JoshA

Diving is better in Saba

 

but food is better in St. Barts


 

so Erik will probably do both.

----------


## nnoska

well last time i did both, so i probally will but we will see if the diving is awesome and my chess game up to par, i may stay there the entire time, we will see i hate to plan that far ahead and of course i will post pictures!

----------

